# Type CPT wire



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CPT or GPT? (Automotive / trailier etc. general purpose wire, aka "primary wire")


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I believe CPT stands for compact. Stranding type.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Err…..

Could find more on CPT cable strippers than CPT wire or cable itself 

Current Procedural Terminology (CPT) is a medical code set that is used to report medical, surgical, and diagnostic procedures and services to entities such as physicians, health insurance companies and accreditation organizations. ... CPT is a registered trademark of the American Medical Association.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> I just received some crimp sleeves.
> I will be using them on 2/0 copper.
> I see a reference to CPT type wire.
> Does anyone here know what type CPT is? Could it be tinned copper?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Burndy Crimps


Wire trpes




www.electriciantalk.com





I can't post a pic for some reason, the buttons are grayed out.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> Burndy Crimps
> 
> 
> Wire trpes
> ...


sometimes i have to click it a few times


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

https://www.anixter.com/en_us/resources/literature/wire-wisdom/conductor-strand-types.html


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Did you buy those off eBay or something? Maybe you aren't the first person to ask, and they spell out COM on the newer IKL-47 crimp splices


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

joe-nwt said:


> I believe CPT stands for compact. Stranding type.


Me too ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> Did you buy those off eBay or something? Maybe you aren't the first person to ask, and they spell out COM on the newer IKL-47 crimp splices
> 
> View attachment 161081


I have to buy these on eBay, they are not typically used by our POCO therefore our suppliers can’t really get them for a decent price. They are not in Graybar’s inventory


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

The IKL splices are larger internal diameter than the same size standard aluminum compression splice. They are larger to accommodate the larger diameter of acsr. With the internal diameter being larger, it generally takes a smaller size smaller compression sleeve to take a compact stranded wire. So you'll find them marked for example 250 CPT 4/0str 4/0 acsr.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Im kind of assuming we can use our MD6 tool to crimp these. I think the 250 die, placed in the rear jaw works on this size. It, of course is too big for the popper tool


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> Im kind of assuming we can use our MD6 tool to crimp these. I think the 250 die, placed in the rear jaw works on this size. It, of course is too big for the popper tool


W-K840 or W-249 is the correct die. A 4/0 AL die would likely work too.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Your sheer bolts won’t work on these ?? They work on 4160


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Slay301 said:


> Your sheer bolts won’t work on these ?? They work on 4160


The shearbolts are massive and start with 4/0. I could just use a 2/0 barrel or butt splice and use heat shrink but, the conductors are for a fire pump. I didn't just want to use polaris taps on this cable.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This fire pump controller is fed line and load with 3/0 Aluminum. We couldn't get the 2 hour rated cable in Aluminum or in 3/0 copper, we used 2/0 copper in place of the 3/0 Aluminum


----------

